# British columbia breeders?



## Guest (Apr 6, 2012)

So trying to figure out where sketch came from and she was apparently shipped from B.C. pet store is trying to help but the woman there in charge of ordering isnt in for a while. 

so if anyone know of anyone breeding hedgehogs in b.c that isnt list here already id apreciat the help


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

There used to be, and probably still is, a huge wholesaler in BC that shipped to all the western provinces. Chances are good that is where she is from. There is also one in Quebec but I'm not sure if they would ship out to BC.


----------



## HedgieQuills (Apr 11, 2012)

I know 3 breeders in B.C 
I live in B.C and I got Juniper at : http://www.fraservalleyhedgehogs.com
But there are also 2 other breeders :
http://www.happyhedgies.webs.com
http://www.hoppinhedgehogs.ca

Fraser Valley Hedgehogs started because of happyhedgies  The reason I chose Fraser Valley Hedgehogs was because I was able to receive my hoglet the earliest. Hoppinhedgehogs are a little more expensive ($25 more) than the other two. $200 are from hoppin hedgehogs and fraser valley hedgehogs 

I hope that helped!!
Happy Hedgies has a HUGE waiting list, but Hoppin Hedgehogs has a new little with 9 hoglets born, so check them out 

Hope this helped ~


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2012)

i was looking for some maybe some that arnt on here. im not looking to get one i got one from a pet store here who was ordered from a breeder in smaller breederin b.c and none of thos sell to petstores


----------



## HedgieQuills (Apr 11, 2012)

Quillzmom said:


> i was looking for some maybe some that arnt on here. im not looking to get one i got one from a pet store here who was ordered from a breeder in smaller breederin b.c and none of thos sell to petstores


Sorry sorry ! ;D I gotta start really reading the WHOLE question first. I don't think Fraser Valley Hedgehogs are on the list, but that's just me.. You could check..  good luck !


----------

